# witch hopper to buy ?



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have been thinking about buying a hopper and corner roller for no-coat , i've been finishing my basement and i've been wanting to try the no-coat so what a better place to try something than on my own place before i go useing it out on a job. I really seem to like it so far but i think i would like it more with a hopper and roller.......any likes or dislikes out there on hoppers and rollers.....was also wondering if usg's hopper will work with no coat 450 and 325 ? thanks !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive have a big job coming up that will need boxes of no coat so looking forward to replys on this question, I see All Wall has a No coat hopper and attachment and im wondering if they are any good???

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/No-Coat-DoubleBarrell-Hopper

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/No-Coat-Hopper-Flex-Bracket


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I've used the USG hopper with no-coat 325 and it worked ok. Based on my experience, I'd expect 450 to fit too. The only problem is the USG hopper is only shaped to coat outside corner bead, so no coat has to be bent for an outside angle, fed through the hopper, then bent back for an inside angle. Because of the bending, the USG hopper wouldn't be my choice if no coat was my main use for the hopper,


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I've used the USG hopper with no-coat 325 and it worked ok. Based on my experience, I'd expect 450 to fit too. The only problem is the USG hopper is only shaped to coat outside corner bead, so no coat has to be bent for an outside angle, fed through the hopper, then bent back for an inside angle. Because of the bending, the USG hopper wouldn't be my choice if no coat was my main use for the hopper,


 I have a usg hopper and it does inside corners.Just invert the steel base plate 180 degrees and change the rubber wiper blades.You will find the wiper blades in a compartment in the base.You can run the 5"wide nocoat through it easy


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I know,,I know!!!!! The Hopper that has the broom handle style nozzle!!!!!!! See I am not only smart,, but useful at the same time!!!!!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Lloydnz said:


> I have a usg hopper and it does inside corners.Just invert the steel base plate 180 degrees and change the rubber wiper blades.You will find the wiper blades in a compartment in the base.You can run the 5"wide nocoat through it easy


Wow, i'll have another look at mine. Thanks! That'd be like finding the cruise control on a car you'd been driving for a year!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got a No-Coat hopper and it works great. It'll do 325, 450, and bullnose without having to change any parts or wipers. I don't have the roll holder attachment since all pieces are precut before hand and if they're that long, I need to involve a labourer to feed/hold the other end anyways. I've done 50ft lengths no probs. If you're doing a house with vaulted ceilings, this tool is a must. You can cover the top of the hopper between uses with a standard hawk, then just hose it all off when you're done.

Haven't tried the USG hopper so can't compare.

D'S


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Ive have a big job coming up that will need boxes of no coat so looking forward to replys on this question, I see All Wall has a No coat hopper and attachment and im wondering if they are any good???
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/No-Coat-DoubleBarrell-Hopper
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Hoppers/No-Coat-Hopper-Flex-Bracket


As you already know Caz I got one of those Pla-Cor hoppers off Trademe, cheap but not nasty, works well and it feels like it's made of a durable plastic that won't crack or break, I put a round mould on one side and a square on the other. Those no-coat ones actually look like they came out of the same manufacturer. Get one, you can't go wrong, tell the Mrs that bubs needs one for potty training .


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Having no clue what no coat is because i have never seen in used in florida, i googled it and that looks like some pretty good stuff. I just dont know how you would get it off if a repair or remodel needed to be done. I saw a video of a guy bashing the heck out of it and it did nothing.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Having no clue what no coat is because i have never seen in used in florida, i googled it and that looks like some pretty good stuff. I just dont know how you would get it off if a repair or remodel needed to be done. I saw a video of a guy bashing the heck out of it and it did nothing.


Actually you got a good point there, not the getting it off but trimming back and repairing whats there.  On a water damage repair job I struck that stuff thats paper with metal strips each side on an inside off angle, there's no way you can trim it back, the whole lot must come off, No Coats pretty hard stuff and I imagine it would be fairly hard to cut with a knife...Not that you would ever have to.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

There is nothing I don't like about any of no-coats products.The whole system has made me thousands.
Once you get set up, You will make the money back in 2 jobs.For outside 90's, you need the stainless outside 90 roller which sets the bead for you,then immediately put a quick coat on top.Its money in the bank.
Me & 1 of my helpers just put up 35 9ft sticks & 50 10ft sticks in 2 hrs the other day & had 2 coats on all of it by lunch time.You can't do that with standard metal.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> There is nothing I don't like about any of no-coats products.The whole system has made me thousands.
> Once you get set up, You will make the money back in 2 jobs.For outside 90's, you need the stainless outside 90 roller which sets the bead for you,then immediately put a quick coat on top.Its money in the bank.
> Me & 1 of my helpers just put up 35 9ft sticks & 50 10ft sticks in 2 hrs the other day & had 2 coats on all of it by lunch time.You can't do that with standard metal.


That is just alot of bead! I wonder if they would start using it here in florida or if the builders would think that they cost to much money to use


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know witch hopper you should buy, but witch-ever one you choose it will be _goblin_ up a little bit of your paycheck. ................It just _ghost_ to show that you gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> That is just alot of bead! I wonder if they would start using it here in florida or if the builders would think that they cost to much money to use


We use the wide stuff from time to time for places like window wraps that are double and triple wraped to fix the  framing and where there is no soild nailer to nail the bead on. But as far as using it on the whole job its just not cost effective enuff. Plus no suppliers around here even stock the stuff except in the roll.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> Me & 1 of my helpers just put up 35 9ft sticks & 50 10ft sticks in 2 hrs the other day & had 2 coats on all of it by lunch time.


That amount of No-Coat you put on and coated in one morning does sound impressive. I'm guesstimating costs for the No-Coat at about $400 - 450? Did you box both coats? Box 1 and trowel or knife on 1?


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

A box of 50 9ft bead goes for $130, & a box of 50 10ft goes for $150.The cost is just about the same as regular bead here.
The 1st coat is the bead application itself.The roller sets the bead,so I have a guy come behind me & a helper to put a quick coat with a 6inch knife,wiping down with a 8inch knife.The bead uses very little mud,so by the time you turn around the coat is dry.(With adequate heat of coarse).


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> I saw a video of a guy bashing the heck out of it and it did nothing.


I'm always bashing the bead with a bat on the jobs, just to show the builders why they love me again.:thumbup:


----------

